# create new account disabled



## Rocky77 (May 2, 2020)

Hy,
I hope I'm right here....I've been trying to create a new accound for a few days because you can't change the username ... but every time I try to create a new accound the following message appears




 


what's going on there ?


----------



## Dinocanid (May 2, 2020)

Why can't you make a Fur Affinity account?


----------



## Rocky77 (May 2, 2020)

Dinocanid said:


> Why can't you make a Fur Affinity account?



That's the problem - I don't know :-(


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2020)

Rocky77 said:


> That's the problem - I don't know :-(



It's because spam bots have been registering on the site en-masse, so registration is temporarily blocked until the problem is in hand.


----------



## Dinocanid (May 2, 2020)

My post was a link, not blue text lol. Dragoneer explained why in the thread it leads to


----------



## Rocky77 (May 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's because spam bots have been registering on the site en-masse, so registration is temporarily blocked until the problem is in hand.



of course that explains it. so just wait and see 





Dinocanid said:


> My post was a link, not blue text lol. Dragoneer explained why in the thread it leads to



I'm sorry, I saw that too late - I'm new here in the forum


----------



## Rocky77 (May 3, 2020)

Now I know the problem: FurAffinity tries to fix technical problems. According to a statement, it should work again after 36 hours, but I've been trying for 4 days now


----------



## yak (May 7, 2020)

Registration has bee re-opened.


----------



## Rocky77 (May 7, 2020)

yak said:


> Registration has bee re-opened.


too late - have now got a new account from FurAffinity Support - but thanks anyway for the information


----------

